# Creating a curved reflection



## kkamin

Does anyone know if there is a Photoshop technique or plugin to create a curved reflection?  Imagine a soda can on a reflective surface.  If I duplicate the layer and flip it vertically to create a reflection, the curved top and bottom are curving the wrong way.  The reflections curve will be curving in the same direction of the actual object.

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii281/kevinkamin77/curved_reflection.jpg


----------



## KmH

kkamin said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Photoshop technique or plugin to create a curved reflection? Imagine a soda can on a reflective surface. If I duplicate the layer and flip it vertically to create a reflection, the curved top and bottom are curving the wrong way. The reflections curve will be curving in the same direction of the actual object.
> 
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii281/kevinkamin77/curved_reflection.jpg


 
The image should have the 'L' on the same side if it's supposed to be a reflection Image > Image Rotation > Flip horizontal.

Oops. Forgot to add, play with the free transform option under the Edit tab.


----------



## Peano

You can curve the top and bottom edges with the warp tool. Getting the reflected label 
to match takes a bit more. You have to copy and paste parts, flip them vertically, align 
them on the bottom, and then blend them in with a mask. This is quick and dirty 
(the picture on the reflected label is still distorted). Getting all the parts right would take 
awhile, but it could be done.


----------



## Guinness Man

vanishing tool


----------

